# hooked for life! need gear tips.



## wes5.7 (Sep 7, 2011)

Just got back from pc fishing lake powell and the surf, caught my first black tip on light tackle a 3fter and loved it. I only fished the surf the last 2 days because I never had much luck in the surf other than salt cats. After catching some blues, ladyfish and that shark i'm hooked. I plan to go
back to big lagoon or gulf state park in 2 weeks to camp and fish. I need
some rod, tackle and bait tips. I'll be targeting reds, speck, blues, ladyfish and sharks for sport. I'd love to catch some pompano and/or flounder to eat. I try to cast net my bait. Finger mullet and menhaden worked pretty well last trip. I may try some crab and sand fleas if thats what
they're biting. Any rigging tips and spot recommedations would be much appreciated as well. As far as rods I don't mind paying extra for quality
but st. croix, lamiglass etc. is out of my range. I can handle tica, tsunami,
okuma etc. I don't mind throwing plugs at schooling fish but my shoulder
hurts after awhile so i'll mostly be fishing bait. I have a few abu 6500's and a 7000c3 that I want to use. Will to 7000c3 paired with a good rod
be a good medium sized shark rig? I was thinking a 10-12ft ocean master
with my abu 7000c3 might work for smaller 3-5ft sharks.


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

St Andrew's state park is worth a visit, located about 15 miles east of lake Powell. There are two piers and the jetties for fishing. 

Check this site to see what's happening at the piers.
http://www.emeraldcoastpierfishing.com/

The jetty should be holding mangrove snapper and probably redfish and spanish. It's a little early for flounder, although a few are sure to be around.


----------

